# Blue Screen of Death can anyone help



## johannesm (Jul 2, 2013)

I received the following blue screen of death on my 2008 server. Any clues as to what the cause might be?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.305.9
Locale ID: 3081

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF88001892490
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 305_2

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\061213-19609-01.dmp
C:\Users\CBM\AppData\Local\Temp\2\WER-61156026-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Need more info, but the 0xD1 stop error is generally related to driver issues, specifically 3rd party drivers.

I would check your RAID drivers, video drivers, and USB drivers, which are most commonly the culprit.

If you can attach your minidump files, someone will be able to analyze the file and pinpoint exactly which driver is causing the problem.


----------

